# Back to the vet with Duncan!



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

His diarrhea was not much better after 2 feedings of rice/chicken so I called this am and they said to bring him in.
THe vet gave him a shot,antimotility,to calm his intestines down and he is fasting till tomorrow am,with a little bit of honey a few times today.
Tomorrow he is to be started on Albon(sp?) and Flagyl for a week.
I am to go tomorrow with an update and back for a recheck next week.
My poor little guy.I think the shot really knocked him out.
The vet said for me not to be crazy with worry since this is very common in puppies,but somehow I cannot worry.He is my little "son". Please pray that he gets better real soon. 
Thanks for listening.
Dot


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Poor little Duncan, I sure hope he feels better soon. Give him an extra hug from Sam. Keep us posted.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Sending wishes for Duncan to get well soon.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Dot,

Don't worry too much, the vet is covering all basis with him. Albon will get rid of coccidia and flagyl will get rid of giardia. Did you bring stool sample to your vet?


----------



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

I was going to bring a stool sample in but it was a watery!!But when the vet took his temp,sorry to say this,but it was all over the thermometer.
The vet kept telling me,"Mom,don't worry,this is common"but how can I not worry.Here I am with a puppy I have only had for 5 days and now he's sick.I know you may think this sounds stupid,but for some reason I feel this is my fault.My stomach is in knots and I just want to cry when I look at him just lying there. 
Dot


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh Dot my heart is with you. Riley is the first dog I have owned and I remember the first time he got sick, it was the scariest thing. Sending lots of Hava Kisses to you and Duncan to get well soon.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Poor Duncan. You probably feel a lot worse than he does. I can remember my first dog got diarrhea so bad, it had blood in it. It turned out to be a bad case of worms. I'm sure Duncan will be fine. Just give him some extra hugs and kisses from the Forum.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I am sure Duncan will be good as new soon!! YOu always feel worse when it is your babies. You are a good mommy - you took him to the vet for treatment - so I am sure he will be fine quickly!! We will be thinking of him & say a little prayer tonight 
Laurie


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Poor Duncan, being sick is the worst, especially when they're so tiny. You're being a great mom and doing all the right things. He'll be up and feeling fine in no time  We'll say an extra little prayer for you and Duncan tonight, best wishes and get some rest yourself!

beverly


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Trust me it is not your fault . They are like kids they get sick .. Just like a baby when it gets its first bout of D& V .
You did all the right things and you took him to the Vet right away . He is now on medication and he will get better . It takes tome as he is a little guy ..
Cosmo got sick at Thanksgiving and I could not believe how fast he got sick .. He had to be hospitalized and get I/V's . I felt badly as well . The vet kept him overnight s he was young and he wanted him to be observed for 24 hours .. He was home the next day but still it was hard .. We still do not know what caused the illness he said it was just something going around ..
it will take him a couple of days but then he will be good as new .. They are like kids they bounce back ..


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I hope duncan will be well soon. In the past with my boxers any time they had an upset intestinal track an old breeder told me to give them some plain unflavored yogart. It did hepl 90% of the time. It helps put the good floria back in. Good luck.


----------



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

So now that Duncan will be eating cottage cheese/rice for a whole week,we won't be feeding any puppy food.I've done so much research about getting him on a better food than Biljac that my brain hurts!! 
I know this must have been asked before,but what did you all feed your dogs when they were pups and where did you buy it?Any recommendations on good websites??
Thanks so much and especiallya big thank you for your thoughts and prayers to help Duncan get well quick.
{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{HUGS}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}to all of you!! 
Dot


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Oh Dot. I feel for you and Duncan. It is so hard because they are so tiny and you worry so much. Houston and I are sending Hav love and kisses hoping Duncan feels better soon.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I had them on Royal Canin Puppy 32, but with all the food recalls, I switched them to Blue Buffalo Chicken Puppy. They seem to be doing fine on this food. They also get Little Cesar. It's not a good food, but the devour it. So I put it in the kibble with some Missing Link and Nutrical. Sometimes they get turkey and chicken, but they don't eat a lot of people food. Oh, they love MickeyD's hamburgers  , but they are a very special treat they get very infrequently.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Dot--I hope that Duncan feels better soon. My Brutus is not much older than your Duncan. He was born 1/08 and we got him on 3/18. I know what it is like to want to be the perfect mommy and you are sure doing everything right. Brutus eats Chicken Soup for the puppy Lover's Soul. He was on Iam's from the breeder, but it is a low quality food. We switched him slowly over about 3 weeks.

A good website to check out foods is www.dogfoodanalysis.com. It is very interesting.


----------



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

Cheryl,
that website scared the hell out of me.Here the breeder said Biljac and it only got 1 start.My husband tells me to believe only1/2 of what I read but still scary stuff.So now I need to go find a higher quality food.
Duncan was born 2-23 so they are very close in age.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Dot, my breeder fed Nutro Puppy Lamb & Rice - it has not wheat in it. That is what I fed all three of mine when they were babies & I NEVER had a single bout of anything. I buy mine in the Co-op but you can also get it in pet stores. 
Laurie


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Smarty, 2/7, is on Purina Pro, Small Puppy formular, I tried to change her but her eyes starting watering and staining under her eyes. Her stools also were soft with the change. The stud owner said she had noticed that the puppies in her litter were all doing really well, strong and healthy. Smarty has lots of energy. I had AKC champion boxers for years and they were on a commercial food with no stomach or digestion problems. None of the Purina product have been on the recall list that I have seen. Good luck


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Dot, your large dog food companies do not take castoffs from the human food sources. When Biljac first came out alot of rumors were out of dogs dying from kidney failure due to the high protein content. Sure our dogs are canines just like the Dingos or the Jackles whose life expectance is about 4 years in the wild. Most of them do not eat Chicken, but whatever they can find. The top dogs gets to eat the intestines and inner organs. A lot of research has gone into the commerical food we feed our dogs to produce good coats, bones and to increase the life span of the animal. Find one that agrees with Duncan and stick with it. I really do not believe you can make up one that will give the all the nutrition Duncan will need. Good luck. ( I hate not having spell check)


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Funny I feel a little differently I think they are being given too much unnecessary stuff and too many chemicals .. 
Every time I look at a label they have decided to add something else because this is the food or food additive or herb of the week .. L Carnitine ? Do dogs really need this 
Sorbitol in their toothpaste - I think that is nuts .. 
My vet strongly encouraged me to feed homecooked said Kibble was like "Mac Donalds "..
I am not telling people to do this please you do what works for you and your pets . This is my own personal experience . It is important you feell comfortable with your choice and that it works for you and your budget and lifestyle 
I had to put Griffin on home cooked in his later years as well and the holistic vet I went to had me in tears as she said I was killing my dog feeding it what I did .. I thought it was very high quality dog food .
I know we had a cocker spaniel who lived to be 15 when I was growing up . He was fed table scraps and a particualr dog food when my Mom remembered to buy it but mostly he ate what we ate . Meat Potaoes and vegtables and a little desert now and again .
He also ate whatever the grandkids dropped on the floor so a little peanut butter and jelly sandwiches I guess .. 
I really do not have much faith in the dog or cat food companies right now and I think they are in it for the profit margins


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

We all have to do what we think is best for our pets. Every vet I have ever visited though the food he sold was best. I am new the Havenese, but not to dogs. Have always had them. My boxers lived to be 10 to 15 years, an assie cattle dog for 16, and I have a 9 year old Jack Russell. All have been on commerical foods with liver and chicken for treats and training. I have been more afraid of having a fussy eater that the commerical foods.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

My other dogs lived to be 17 and 16 and they ate Mighty Dog and sometimes they woukd eat kibble of some kind. They also ate people food. They were never sick. Maybe we worry too much because these are such fussy eaters. Except now there is a need to worry. ****ed if you do, ****ed if you don't.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

We fed Nutro Ultra puppy and had very good luck with it. The breeder also recommended Royal C. at that time.


----------

